# Adventures on Alum



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

The adventure continues for me and my stupid self. I began the day by gassing my boat up at the local UDF and decided to go inside and get some gatorade and purchased these items at check out. Little did I realize that I forgot to add the newly pumped fuel to my purchase and walked out a thief. About 27 minutes later I had Ohio Watercraft boarding my boat just prior to my first cast. I must say the 2 females from Watercraft were friendly and surprsingly sexy to say the least. They had me drive back to the boat launch contact my girlfriend and have her purchase my stolen fuel with in the hour or UDF was pressing charges. Finally after that was over it was now around 1pm already and I had only casted once. 

Next, I had a reveleation or mathmatical formula for fishing. Its name is the FISHSLIM formula named after OGFS best local eye guy. I read lastnight on OGF that Troy had got 11 Saugeyes in 2-6 ft of water. So naturally i decided to start shallow and just as I suspected struck out. I ended up 3-4 hours later back to my orginal spot in 18 ft of water where i caught my first decent saugeye 20 inches. I discovered if I triple his deepest depth which was six ft in this case I would find fish. So after one proven day it works like a charm. So if troy is catching them in a max depth of 1 ft of water then i know i will catch them in 3ft.  just busten your balls buddy. 

Anyways, after I found them I slowly crept myself to 5 saugeyes on the day 30 white bass, 10 crappie, 2 smallies, 2 catfish, and one hell of a headache! water temp in the afternoon early evening was 65-67. Very slow day for me and I am expecting this next weekend to be lights out. Fish were caught between 14-21ft. I have a feeling slim was way north if water temp was 70. 

Until next time,
Wanda


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, I bet you won't do that again ! It can happen to anyone.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey gas theif your headache better!! I did that last year but remembered i did and drove back. Hey glad the formula worked. It held true today as well i was not able to get out but couple others did ying6 and Bob i can never remember your ogf name br54326 or something like that.  They worked my depth chart and got total of i think 8 good quality fish all SHALLOW plus alot of small ones. Bob had 5 that pushed the scale over 16 pounds so those are some quality shallow boys there! Glad you got into some Trevor after a tuff start. You keep mastering the deep and i will keep working the shallow till we meet somewhere in middle later in month or next month. Oh yeah cranks got some fish today not only jigs. I just missed you leaving ramp as i was sneaking in for a late evening bite check. Which was there but some people came around and plopped to close for me to show them the saugeye spot!! So i left and played elsewhere with one saugeye and 2 smallmouth and the secret bait got walloped by another muskie who was kind enough to get off after a nice fight. Hope to be out tomorrow afternoon if all goes right meaning not a ton of rain. Trevor that 70 degree water was in middle section but remember i fish skinny water it might have been only a foot deep. that means 3 foot for you next time. Good fishing will see you out there one of these days.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I hit the ramp and caught trevor on his way out. Caught my first saugeye in the wake of his boat. Ended the night with 3 12-14" saugeyes, 3 nice big crappies, 1 smallie, and one real good carp. He ate the jig. The carp was kinda funny because I had just thrown the saugeye in and cast to the same spot. Missed a few good hits and a few little ones. The crappies were shallow, and one was all black bellied from, I assume, making its nest. Met moke11 at the ramp and he got to see the first saugeye and the carp. Nice kids you got. Just think, in a few years our kids may be teaching us tricks. Had hoped for better size, but at least I got to see the fish that I will be catching in a few years.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

There seems to be a bite in both areas. We vertical jigged many up in 24ft of water, but have caught some real nice fish in 2ft of water. I don't think you can go wrong going with what is comfortable right now.
2 years ago, Net was fishing across the lake from me using a lindy rig in 19-24ft while I was fishing a flat in 2ft. We called each other about 4 times telling the other about how well we were doing. Neither of us got off our spots to come over and investigate. 
Confidence plays a huge role in decision making right now.... Heading back out today to fish the shallows. - On Thursday they were definitely not there, but Sunday they were....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Slippy i was heading to there when i passed Trevor coming out saw someone there never even drove down close went to another location got couple then people showed up to catfish,so i moved elsewhere. Sorry i missed you.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

st.slippy. thx for putting a show on for the kids. 

I was out a couple of times today managed dozen crappies each time, couple rockbass and a smalley. 

Had a scary second this even when my 3yr. old was pulling on a snagged line that let loose and sent him backwards into the drink. I snatched him up real quick and asked if he thought the water was a little chilly for swimming then headed home for a warm bath.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont have a kid but that would sure scare the crap out of me!


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

ying6 said:


> There seems to be a bite in both areas. We vertical jigged many up in 24ft of water, but have caught some real nice fish in 2ft of water. I don't think you can go wrong going with what is comfortable right now.
> 2 years ago, Net was fishing across the lake from me using a lindy rig in 19-24ft while I was fishing a flat in 2ft. We called each other about 4 times telling the other about how well we were doing. Neither of us got off our spots to come over and investigate.
> Confidence plays a huge role in decision making right now.... Heading back out today to fish the shallows. - On Thursday they were definitely not there, but Sunday they were....


ying did you happen to be fishing shallow between 1-4pm on sunday. I agree some fish are farther along than others but then again sometimes different times play a role. Steve and Troy were obviously fishing after me. I have confidence in both I have gotten them shallow and deep this year. I think they are spread all over because even I caught one shallower than the rest and steve got one as I was pulling out in like 4 ft. Anyways, just wondering


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

wanda ying was fishing early morning till i think about 11. saturday fish were caught shallow all day morning till dark. sunday late closer to 7 till after dark for me. yesterday fish were totally shut off was surprised actually thought they would be active but were not.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fishslim said:


> wanda ying was fishing early morning till i think about 11. saturday fish were caught shallow all day morning till dark. sunday late closer to 7 till after dark for me. yesterday fish were totally shut off was surprised actually thought they would be active but were not.


Did you go fishing and NOT catch a bunch of fish? I have my doubts. You know how fishermen are always fibbing. We might need a picture of some grass with no fish as proof.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Did you go fishing and NOT catch a bunch of fish? I have my doubts. You know how fishermen are always fibbing. We might need a picture of some grass with no fish as proof.


no he still got 2 from rumor i heard under the grape vine!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Fished in the rain today and caught 3, 15-18 inches, 3 fow, all on twister tail, also caught 10 crappie and one smallmouth.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

fishslim said:


> ...i was not able to get out but couple others did ying6 and Bob i can never remember your ogf name br54326 or something like that.


Yeah where's that Bob4246 guy been lurking anyhow? Time to start sharing some love... 

Hey thanks Yinger for inviting me to fish with you & my tourney partner on a work day. Nice.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

striperfreak said:


> Fished in the rain today and caught 3, 15-18 inches, 3 fow, all on twister tail, also caught 10 crappie and one smallmouth.


thanks for the report, i will be out tomorow.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

will be out all day friday and saturday


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Terry, I've been doing too much working, not lurking!! I did say hi as I was feeezing my a$$ off at the Delaware Crapy Tourny! Yeah, I caught some good shallow eyes on Sunday, but I really had to work for them. The fish came out of 1-4 fow from 10:00 to 4:00. I havn't been out much due to heavy work schedule, and smoked trolling motor. It has a real bad vibration. The fish can hear me comming!!

My dad is visiting this weekend. I may take him out to Buckeye, where the limits seem to come easier this time of year. I don't want dad to have to work too hard!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well hit alum today from about 330 to 9. I caught 5 and I'm not sure I can remember how many Trevor caught.....Oh yeah 1. I kept telling him, more fishing, less bitching. We looked all over casted shallow for a while, picked one up real quick on the deep part of the retrieve. Ended up catching all fish in between the previous depths that had been successful. I lost 2 real dandies. One broke my 10 lb line the other darted hard with the jig and spit it. One of them was in real deep water and the other on the shore. I believe all fish in the boat came between 8-12fow. I will say Trevor was tearing up the white bass and crappie. He even got a catfish too. We worked deep and shallow, but they were just in between the two. A lot of short hits, and they were kinda half hitting the lures


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well i was wandering around the banks of Alum this evening and Ying6 Texted that he was coming down with boat,so i told him i guess i could jump on with him. Well i am glad he called we fished south this time and worked a few spots and decided water was just to clear and moved to area with water with a little stain to it. Good idea we right off the bat landed a couple nice fat eyes on jigs and ummmmmmmmmm yes the secret bait which if i might say so all fish were caught on tonight even a nice fat smallie.  We kept working area and watched another person in area with us land 2 nice eyes as well. And by the way if you are on site great looking smallmouth it was huge!!! We worked area from 6:30-9:15 or so landed 2 more nice eyes with last one enhaling bait so deep i pulled it out it's rear end and cut the line and retied!! they slobber knocked it tonight!! As usual are fish came in water 1-4 foot deep and none deeper.Well i take that back the smallie was on about 6 foot of water on a deeper edge. Heres pic of are 4 we kept and me with the 2 bigger ones of the night. Trevor formula stayed in tact tonight if you multiply the 4 foot water we fished!!   Critter no grass but a little alum asphalt for ya!!!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

nice fish


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

st.slippy said:


> Well hit alum today from about 330 to 9. I caught 5 and I'm not sure I can remember how many Trevor caught.....Oh yeah 1. I kept telling him, more fishing, less bitching. We looked all over casted shallow for a while, picked one up real quick on the deep part of the retrieve. Ended up catching all fish in between the previous depths that had been successful. I lost 2 real dandies. One broke my 10 lb line the other darted hard with the jig and spit it. One of them was in real deep water and the other on the shore. I believe all fish in the boat came between 8-12fow. I will say Trevor was tearing up the white bass and crappie. He even got a catfish too. We worked deep and shallow, but they were just in between the two. A lot of short hits, and they were kinda half hitting the lures


U know your addicted to fishing if your best fishing buddy decides to fish rather than go to the hospital with his daughter who recently cracked her head open. Isnt that right Steve? 

I now remeber why I take late fall and the Winter fishing off. I was hurten yesterday seeing colors bad headache and forgot to eat before I went. I ate that triple chessburger from Burger King in about 33 seconds and passed out on the couch didn't even have the mojo to go sleep next to my little hot girlfriend. 

It seems im taking it from all sides this morning. The Fishslim formula worked like a charm and I will admit even though I did aweful I am going to give my first GREEN light of the year the fishing is on. People were catching fish and even got the first lake Erie roar across the way as somebody landed a monster Saugeye trolling the flats on the south side. I had more than enough oppurtunities as I lost countless fish and some twister tails came in well without the tail. Lots of short strikes for both of us. Steve did loose two dandies one still came out of very deep water but that was the only fish that struck deep so we know there on the move and Troy and I our about to meet in the middle with our little formula I think as early as Today. 

I think Steve and I bumped into the guy fishing next to you ying and Slim. He had 2 nice eyes and a huge 4lb Smallie that he planned to eat very soon. Maybe coincidence but he had only a trolling motor and a row boat. The water clarity was amazingly good after all the weather we had and we also ended the day in stained skinny water. 

Nice fish Ying and Slim and as for you Steven good job you are coming quite the point man and believe it or not I appreciate and aplaud your efforts. Im the rigger and your the trigger thats how its going to be most of the time. Now if I could get you to snag less often then I would get to fish maybe. Again nice job everyone and the evening ended beautifully me passed out upright on the couch.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Last few trips have been pretty interesting. Have found fish in "stained" water or with a distinct mudline. If the water has been too muddy or too clear the shallow bite has not been effective for me. 
Also, it seems as if the southwest wind has been helping the fishing... We fished a east wind a few days and though we fished the windward side it did not seem to help us as much as the south west. 
Troy and I fished a few different humps that dropped into 8-10ft of water, but our fish have been coming right on top of those humps in 3-4 (with a west wind). With an east wind it seemed that we caught the fish in shallower water. - the next hard east wind... I have a spot that I think will produce.. just need to stain the water in that section.
- Does any of that make sense? - Probably not.... 
I would say this, seems like WW you are right.. the bite is about ready to explode. Water temp is 64... need a couple warmer days (70 water temp would be great).
Another note, seems like the crappie are spawning and many of them are doing it a little deeper this year. 
Should be out again tomorrow. - 
Ying


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ying,

Looks like you have plenty of time on your hands... You missed some good baseball yesterday, Olentangy gave LW a great game. I had the dish. TRY to keep up with Troy... He seems to get the best of you reading the posts!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

If we aren't for a championship, I don't want to watch it! - I did hear it was a good game. With it would have been a clean hit. I never like it when it ends that way. Heard you had a bad game behind the dish. Kind've like your fishing, just throwing it wherever and hoping for the right spot.


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

ying6 said:


> Last few trips have been pretty interesting. Have found fish in "stained" water or with a distinct mudline. If the water has been too muddy or too clear the shallow bite has not been effective for me.
> Also, it seems as if the southwest wind has been helping the fishing... We fished a east wind a few days and though we fished the windward side it did not seem to help us as much as the south west.
> Troy and I fished a few different humps that dropped into 8-10ft of water, but our fish have been coming right on top of those humps in 3-4 (with a west wind). With an east wind it seemed that we caught the fish in shallower water. - the next hard east wind... I have a spot that I think will produce.. just need to stain the water in that section.
> - Does any of that make sense? - Probably not....
> ...


yes sir i agree with the 70 degree threshold and we will be there very quickly have you seen the weather coming I also notcied the deeper bite is dying besides white bass and the ecosystem just was alive yesterday evening if you know what i mean. I had a series of about 10 casts in a row with action. I obviously didn't connect but the point is still the same. we had 65.8 where we ended yesterday. south side.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Will be working alum tomorrow... same boat ramp, basic same locations.. see you guys out there.
mike


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

ying6 said:


> If we aren't for a championship, I don't want to watch it! - I did hear it was a good game. With it would have been a clean hit. I never like it when it ends that way. Heard you had a bad game behind the dish. Kind've like your fishing, just throwing it wherever and hoping for the right spot.


ying,

Just because your team got knocked out of the tourny early, you should still show up for a great baseball event. Just like fishing, you might learn something from your fellow "brothers" watching!

BTW: called a "gem" on the plate in the final!


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

was out yesterday for just a couple hours and fishing was still good. we got 7 eyes relatively quick and i had to get in. we actually caught ours bassically drifting shallow flats no dirty water in sight. fish wanted it slow. still a little finicky but they are moving in a foot or 2 everyday for me. I was in 8-11 ft. we hit the banks for a little bit and had action off the ledge more than close so we stayed off a bit and fished small bays with humps. south side water temp has risen 5 degrees in 24 hous we were at 70.8-72 degrees. that includes open water. most anglers were further out and we did see a few caught. prolly would of got a few more but had a trolling motor malfunction and spent an hour rewiring without proper tools. we also switched to 1/16 oz jigs hoping they would inhale and because we were fishing very slow. good luck guys over the weekend i wont be back for a few. last day at west marine (Dublin) tomorrow saturday (9am-7pm)just a reminder to all my shopping buddies.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well got out last night with Crappiecommander and his Wife Dawn. We had a great night fish are really getting busy. We caught everything from crappie,white bass channel cats,bass,bluegills and of course Saugeye. We ended up catching over 30 saugeyes and kept 15 nice eaters with to large eyes lost at boat. Net guy stinks Ying no comment! Actually Ying got the best fish of the night from shore playing with the minnow and hook. We caught them all shallow 1-5 foot water and all on 1/8th ounce jigs and 3-4" tails chartruese was the ticket. Water was 75-81 degrees and crappies were really waking up right on the banks shallow!!. Will be out tomorrow night till early morning working the secret weapon on the flats looking for some bigger hungry eyes or whatever else is roaming there. Good Fishing be Safe!!!!


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

fishslim said:


> Well got out last night with Crappiecommander and his Wife Dawn. We had a great night fish are really getting busy. We caught everything from crappie,white bass channel cats,bass,bluegills and of course Saugeye. We ended up catching over 30 saugeyes and kept 15 nice eaters with to large eyes lost at boat. Net guy stinks Ying no comment! Actually Ying got the best fish of the night from shore playing with the minnow and hook. We caught them all shallow 1-5 foot water and all on 1/8th ounce jigs and 3-4" tails chartruese was the ticket. Water was 75-81 degrees and crappies were really waking up right on the banks shallow!!. Will be out tomorrow night till early morning working the secret weapon on the flats looking for some bigger hungry eyes or whatever else is roaming there. Good Fishing be Safe!!!!


slim,

Did ying6 really catch the biggest fish of the night? Every !# finds a nut once in awhile ehh!! Good to see he finally scored! Didn't do much of that in the spring ying6! How about New Albany? What a run & it's not over yet!! Take it easy on ying6... don't make him use "live bait" all the time to keep up with you!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well Trevor it is true ying did get largest fish that night,but only one to my nine!! But he made up for that last night when he got 6 to my 4 and EE who was out with us as well and also got 4. So we ended up on a great moonlite night with 14 keepers and a 23" caught by ying as well as a 21" caught by me. All came on the secret bait and the fish were eating it up. Came in about 2 a.m. with fish still biting would have had limit if we hung in there a while longer. Shallow was ticket again. Fish are really moving around and bass an crappies are very active as i heard Net did very well on today north. Way to go Terry!! So Ying is waking up finally and making sure he tells evryone he is!  Hoping to head out again tomorrow night will see. Good fishing!!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Myself and Ohiohunter43015 got out tonight from about 6:30-10:30. We did pretty well, hit a mixed bag of crappies, eyes, and bluegills.

The eyes we caught were pretty skinny so they got the toss back as well as just about everything else. Crappies are hitting pretty good. At about 9:30 ish once the crappies shut off EVERYTHING shut off.


Good luck and happy memorial day weekend


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well Ying6,Net and myself hit Alum late after the crazies started to calm down. Was not near as productive but we still put 6 nice eyes in the boat. Ying Got a dandy 23" that was super fat. Wind picked up from storm east of lake and he picked off the 23" and another nice 19",then the wind died down and we really had to work for the others.Caught some white bass and smallmouth and largemouths as well they were short stricking last night alot but the hungry ones enhaled the secret bait like it was candy!! Terry is now sold on the secret bait as well and has put his order in for his batch!


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks for the new report will be out possibly in the morning. I was at the lake house over the memorial weekend and got 11 nice huge saugeyes dodging family time none under 20 at tappan lake. challenging lake but i always seem to get nice size fish. got one at 26 completly dunked the planner board was taking line and was released all others our currently in our stomachs. all came on SR5 firetiger. glad to hear my home lake is producing congrats to ying, slim, delaware and evrone else who is catching. hope to join you all soon.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I was mostly a spectator last night. Got schooled watching ying & slim do their thing. Always a good time playing straight man to a couple of clowns though .

Hey troy, did you make it out to the sunbury flea market today?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, while everyone else was having fun, I worked 12 hour shifts the last 3 days. After the kids were in bed, I had to get to the water. I hit my favorite lazy spot, hoping to get a saugeye or 2. First few minutes I got a crappie and a 15 inch large mouth. Eneded up catching about a dozen smallmouth (all pretty small), a 16" saugeye, a white bass, the largemouth and crappie, a small rock bass and a really fat fish ohio rock bass. The rock bass was almost 12 inches. I've never seen one that big. I didn't slay the saugeyes, but with the storms I didn't know if I'd catch much of anything. All in all I had a lot of fun. All fish except the rock bass came on a jig and twister, the rock bass came on a blade bait.


----------

